# cutting breakfast?



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Firstly my goal is to cut/ lose weight.

i love breakfast. my favourite meal, i dont mind oats but is there anything else out there?!

i also dont mind slipping in a couple of eggs too.

whats an ideal breakfast for a cut?


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

4 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, and a bowl of oats with 3g of fish oil and a multi vit usually goes down well


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Cut breakfast. Simply that: don't eat breakfast first thing. Travel to work or do some cardio before breakfast. Your bod will get used to using your bodyfat reserves for startup energy.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

as above, go for a 45min light jog or fast run then eat when you get back when cutting i do the following

fasted am cardio 45 mins

then 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites maybe one slice of toast


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^^^^ i tried this method for 8 weeks, doing cardio for 45mins at a steady rate on an empty stomach then having my protien shake when i cam back and a soild meal an hour after i found this worked well also.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

im also interested in this, but i train in the morning and like 7.30 heavy weights traning


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought skipping brekkie would slow the metabolism?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> im also interested in this, but i train in the morning and like 7.30 heavy weights traning


So have breakfast after..!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> I thought skipping brekkie would slow the metabolism?


Nope. Eating diverts blood to the alimentary system and makes you lethargic.

Your bod can become used to working first thing on an empty stomach.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im close to tears........ i love my breakfast!

lol


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> I thought skipping brekkie would slow the metabolism?


you need to do training in the morning though as I train at about 11am its to late for me to do fasted else I would,

as it stands I have 4 eggs 1 yolk on 1 slice of wholemeal bread for breckfast.....


----------



## XPS (Aug 23, 2006)

why do some people not have the whole egg? i have 6 whole eggs for breaky


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

XPS said:


> why do some people not have the whole egg? i have 6 whole eggs for breaky


the yolk of the egg contains all of the fat and cholestrol for the egg, yes it does also contain half of the protein for the egg, but the eggs whites are just protein.........


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> So have breakfast after..!


would this be a good idea (having nothing to eat before the gym) if i wake up at 7 set off to gym about 7.30, get there for 8ish, throw weights about for 45minutes, then do fat burn for 45minutes?? im interested as i thought that this would have a negative effect on my workout?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

anyone?????????


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

clairey.h said:


> the yolk of the egg contains all of the fat and cholestrol for the egg, yes it does also contain half of the protein for the egg, but the eggs whites are just protein.........


I'll let you off with the fat comment if it's due to the calories as I know calories need to be controlled on a cut, but don't you dare suggest that there's any evidence that dietary cholesterol raises serum cholesterol in the human blood stream! :lol:

Each to their own, but I've done the whole 6 whites, 2 yolks thing and could stand it no probs, but atm I'm cutting with 10 whole eggs a day, and when I start bulking it will likely be 6 whole eggs with 50g oats for brekkie. I'd rather lower the oats and up the yummy CHOLESTEROL lol :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> would this be a good idea (having nothing to eat before the gym) if i wake up at 7 set off to gym about 7.30, get there for 8ish, throw weights about for 45minutes, then do fat burn for 45minutes?? im interested as i thought that this would have a negative effect on my workout?


Try it! At first you may find you can't go that long without some food, but you can gradually get used to it... If you find you're getting exhausted eat a little fast carbs like some fruit, but you'll need to pace yourself to get used to eating later.

And anyway it's considered a good idea to have some protein and carbs soon after working out for max growh, so you might want to have a shake and some carbs before the cardio.

Let us know what your results are...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol at first i thought you had gone mental prodiver with your no breakfast comment until i realized you ment do your cardio fasted then eat your breakfast!

Never tried the weight training fasted but i know TT has done it and rates it so there is obviously some thing to it. I will try it later in the year ie train at 5am and then have all my meals after it i wonder how it will affect muscle growth. IMO if your eating enough the day before you should not go catabolic during a short work out....


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

interesting lol let us know how u get on with fasted weight sessions con


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

sickchest90 said:


> interesting lol let us know how u get on with fasted weight sessions con


 Well it would be purely for maintance training using very low volume ie HIT so my work out would only take about 20-30mins at most. It would come in handy at times when i want to get the weights out of the way for the day as i generally training late afternoon and some times this is just a pain in the bum when you have other obligations. Plus the gym is dead so early

For a drug user perhaps wake up big shot of gh train then long acting insulin with meal 1 would be a good combo....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Lol at first i thought you had gone mental prodiver with your no breakfast comment until i realized you ment do your cardio fasted then eat your breakfast!
> 
> Never tried the weight training fasted but i know TT has done it and rates it so there is obviously some thing to it. I will try it later in the year ie train at 5am and then have all my meals after it i wonder how it will affect muscle growth. *IMO if your eating enough the day before you should not go catabolic during a short work out...*.


Yes - especially if you eat a meal not long before bed. But don't forget this is a routine you have to et used to, particularly of you're used to eating soon after you get up.

On some other threads I posted how all our farmworkers used to work a few hours without eating before breakfast and they were all as lean and as fit could be.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - especially if you eat a meal not long before bed. But don't forget this is a routine you have to et used to, particularly of you're used to eating soon after you get up.
> 
> On some other threads I posted how all our farmworkers used to work a few hours without eating before breakfast and they were all as lean and as fit could be.


 Makes sense my whole family used to be farmers and we always did the morning chores prior to the sun rising then had breakfast and i certaintly remember every one ate rather large amounts of calorie dense foods and never gained a lot of fat.

I do think many people think the body must go under go some nightmarish ordeal during sleep because i constantly read about eating super fast carbs to knock out the catbolic state post sleep. Sleeping is the opposite of a catabolic state i mean this is the time of rest. Now sure if you eat no fatty protein sources the evening prior you will probably have a lack of aminos in the system but people take this in the wrong way IMO.

I feel my best/healthiest when i wake up take a scoop of glutamine do an hour of cardio while drinking 2 liters of water then have a shower and only after that have breakfast.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Con said:


> Makes sense my whole family used to be farmers and we always did the morning chores prior to the sun rising then had breakfast and i certaintly remember every one ate rather large amounts of calorie dense foods and never gained a lot of fat.
> 
> I do think many people think the body must go under go some nightmarish ordeal during sleep because i constantly read about eating super fast carbs to knock out the catbolic state post sleep. Sleeping is the opposite of a catabolic state i mean this is the time of rest. Now sure if you eat no fatty protein sources the evening prior you will probably have a lack of aminos in the system but people take this in the wrong way IMO.
> 
> I feel my best/healthiest when i wake up take a scoop of glutamine do an hour of cardio while drinking 2 liters of water then have a shower and only after that have breakfast.


Yes - and also eating diverts blood flow to the alimentary system, so making you lethargic and robbing flow through your skeletal muscles.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I quite often go and do a training session with no food until after....only normally cos I wake up late and the cow's gone out so no-one to cook my brekkie.....Even if it is just 8 eggs thrown in a microwave....


----------

